# CHAMPION LOVER - Noise punk all done between a basement and an apartment



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a bit more abrasive than the usual style around here, but I thought I should share the noise punk debut of my band CHAMPION LOVER. I recorded all of it and we were going for a bit of a Lo-Fi wall of noise thing, but when it came to mixing I realized I was too close to it and passed it off to a good friend.

Streaming sites put a millisecond gap between songs but the whole album actually flows non-stop one song into another - Soundcloud - http://soundcloud.com/champion-lover/sets/champion-lover or if you like your music 6dbs quieter - Bandcamp - http://championlovermusic.bandcamp.com


----------

